# lock draggable DHTML layers?



## tsukinousagi (Apr 10, 2003)

Hi .. I have a problem. I am using DHTML draggable layers for images on my site, and I wanted to know if I could lock the layers after I place them so that they will stay in one position and not move if you refresh the page or if someone else visits it. I've been to other sites trying to figure out how to "lock" draggable layers so that they don't move, but I can't figure it out. I got the draggable layer script from dynamicdrive.com and I wanted to know if this is possible or not. Any help will be appreicated. Thanks!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I don't think it's possible. Once you refresh the page the state will go back to defalut prior to any layers being moved. What is the reason for wanting to lock the layers.


----------



## tsukinousagi (Apr 10, 2003)

I am using draggable layers to arrange a digital clock numbers on my page. The numbers are too far apart and they look messy .. so I want to lock the layers. You see here http://hello-tokyo.net/yumi/ at the bottom.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Sorry, I can see a digital clock, but there are no movable layers there that I can see. If the problem is with the fonts you used to make the number images you might want to trim down the left and right side borders so they aren't so wide. Pssst....make the clock bigger I can barely read it.


----------



## tsukinousagi (Apr 10, 2003)

the letters are draggable, and they are trimmed down as close as can be .. the font is very small because it matches my page .. ahh, well thankyou anyway. ^^


----------

